# fiat ducato Vibration new van



## 108643 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone Has anyone had any experience of, what i think is (clutch judder) When reversing The mileage is 700 miles on a l.w.b. 2.3 130 bhp Burstner 615. The problem has been noted with a Fiat dealer 140miles from me and they test drive the van in duecourse. Many thanks to everyone for a brilliant forum. Ducato .


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Ducato, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts 

Yes, we are aware of this, and several other 'issues' with the new 2007 Ducato.

Have a look at :: this thread :: where we've tried to collate all of the information.

There is now a VOSA recall on Fiat Ducatos, and some of the other issues are being dealt with at the same time. Please let us know what they do - ask them specifically what work they do when it goes in for its recall.

Gerald


----------



## 108643 (Dec 7, 2007)

*vibration on new van 2.3*

:lol: Very many thanks Geraldandannie. Ididnt expect a reply as quick as that. By the way thats a nice van youve got there. I will let you both know what the outcome is,Im afraid its not going to be too soon as we have medical problems to sought out first. be reassured you will be the first to know. many thanks again,enjoy your Christmas. ducato


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you, Ducato. I pop in quite a few times each day - as someone not on here) said to me the other day: "you need to get a life" :lol: 

Don't worry too much about the Fiat problems - it's a great chassis, and I'm sure things will get sorted as soon as Fiat can wake up. :roll:

Hope the medical probs get sorted soon.

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

With reference to the vibration when in reverse. Whilst touring in wild west Cornwall I had reason to have to do a quarter mile reverse after a road ran out of width between two houses. It quickly became evident that reverse gear was far to high to creep back. Don't ya just love the smell of a hot clutch in da morning? Maybe as motorhomers most of our reversing is done VERY slowly, this could be contributing to the vibes.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi 

We have the same problem. If you let the clutch fully up when reversing and dont press the accelerator at all you do about 10-15mph in reverse. This is far to fast and I consider it dangerous.

The only option is to ride the clutch and keep dipping it to control the speed.

The other problems with it are clutch judder which also results in burning.

I had to reverse up a short bank into a parking spot the other day and really hammered the clutch. The smell was quite bad.

I will flag this up to the dealer, but Im sure the fiat response will be that the clutch isnt covered - thoughts anyone?

Bubblehead


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

FWIW this clutch judder seems to be a problem common to all the new X/250's in their early days
When I went back to my dealer the service manager said it was computer controlled??, and I would get used to it. :roll: 
In the event, after 8000 miles, either I have got used to it or it has sorted itself out, because it is not now evident.
I understand several Fiat owners have had the same experience.
I also agree with Gerald that it is a great chassis, and my new van in March will be same engine and chassis, though coachbuilt this time.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Ducato, It will go when the "newness" wears off, mine stopped doing it around 2000 miles.


----------

